# mac powerbook g4 format?



## strick21 (Jun 8, 2005)

hello,
i just purchased a powerbook g4 1.25ghz and i wanted to know if i was able to format this baby like a pc and install a fresh copy of os tiger with a new owners name because i dont have the password for the master owner i can just only create a admin account. sorry but im a newbie and not sure what to do im more proficient on PC. 

Thanks 
Jack


----------



## Nytemagik (May 3, 2005)

Yes, Mac's can be formatted like a PC. Remember, like a PC, everything goes away with a format.

John


----------

